# Reasons why I think the Belly Band is the answer to my carry concerns



## propellerhead

I tried out the Belly Band and it seems like this carry method works for me. Here are the reasons why. Some of these may not apply to you and you may already be happy with your carry holster. That's cool. I'm just throwing this out for anyone else out there that hasn't quite found what works for them. 

1. The Belly Band doesn't add any bulk to the gun. Maybe 1/32". If that. An IWB holster will add probably a 1/4" of thickness around the gun. Most are made of thick leather. Some have folds in the leather. All have some sort of clip that adds even more thickness. The Kydex ones seem no different. If you're like me who recently gained weight and haven't bought all new pants yet, this is a major concern. I don't have a lot of slack inside the waistband to accommodate a gun and a thick holster around it. 

2. The Belly Band works well with any and all the pants I have. I don't have five pairs of the same pants in the same size, all bought on the same day that have worn evenly. The jeans I wear range from being one year old to seven years old. They all fit different. Some need belts. Some don't. Some sit high. Some low. Some have a belt loop at 3 o'clock. Some have a belt loop at 4 o'clock. I favor some jeans over others so I wear some more. They all have worn in differently. A traditional holster will have to adjust to all the different pants that I have. A Belly Band doesn't care. 

3. The Belly Band keeps the gun really snug against my body. It won't leave the butt of the gun sticking out. I tried an OWB holster and unless I cinch my belt to a point where my eyes pop out, the gun tends to lean out. Like an IWB holster, gun is kept snug against the body to prevent the bottom end of the grip sticking out. You can even wear the Belly Band low so your belt comes up higher along the side of the gun. That will even pull the grip of the gun closer to your body.

4. The Belly Band works with any gun I have. It is not made specific to a certain gun. It does not require me to have a holster for each gun. One Belly Band fits just about all guns.

5. The Belly Band lets me disarm without a lot of work. If I have to stop by the Post Office, I can easily remove the gun and walk in. I don't have to undo my belt like if I would if I had an OWB holster. 

6. The Belly Band costs just under $30 and you're done. Decent holsters are over twice that. Holsters require a decent gun belt to work. That's another $50+. A Belly Band doesn't even require a belt.

7. The Belly Band comes with an extra pocket for hiding money, IDs, etc. and an extra magazine. There's no need for an additional $30 piece to attach to your belt or ankle to have another magazine ready at all times.


I don't have my CHL yet but I'm planning to wear the Belly Band out tonight with the XD 40 Subcompact blue gun I have. I'll add any comments later.

If you use or have used the Belly Band, feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## Bob Wright

If it works for you, fine. That's the whole reason so many modes are considered.

As for me, I prefer my leather holster. The belt I wear with it is nothing out of the ordinary, western style, trophy buckle. Its unobtrusive and comfortable, and I can get my gun out and leveled with a minimum loss of time. And, there's no telegraphing my intention until the gun comes into view.
I've only seen photos of the Belly Band and don't know about the color nor how it would show up if I were to wear one.

You pays your money, you takes your choice.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

propellerhead said:


> FONT]
> 
> 5. The Belly Band lets me disarm without a lot of work. If I have to stop by the Post Office, I can easily remove the gun and walk in. I don't have to undo my belt like if I would if I had an OWB holster.
> 
> ]




I just slip my gun out of the holster and drop it into the glove compartment at such times. What's wrong with that?

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man

"I tried an OWB holster and unless I cinch my belt to a point where my eyes pop out, the gun tends to lean out."

:mrgreen: 

Think the eyes might give you away, huh?

Don't wear your gun out of the house tonight. I'd hate to see you end up losing your ccw before it arrives.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man

OOPS. I just saw the word Blue in the sentence. OK. 

WM


----------



## propellerhead

Bob Wright said:


> I just slip my gun out of the holster and drop it into the glove compartment at such times. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Bob Wright


 Nothing at all. I was comparing the Belly Band to an OWB holster on that issue. I realize some come with clips or straps that make it so you don't have to undo your belt, but an OWB is still harder to conceal. I am a jeans and t-shirt guy at home and at work.

As you said, I pays my money, I makes my choice. The stuff that works for you doesn't necessarily work for me in all cases.


----------



## Bob Wright

I don't undo my belt, just slip the gun out of the holster. There's no law against wearing a holster.

Besides, a glimpse of a holster is just a glimpse of leather, could be a cell phone or pager or whatever folks wear nowadays.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

*Concealed?*

Just a little palaver with propellerhead brought up a point: Your gun is concealed even though your holster may show. A holster showing might just as well be a cell phone, pager or Blackberry. That's why I prefer a full holster over a belt slide.

Bob Wright

(Meant for this to be a new thread. Didn't mean to hit "Post Reply" )


----------



## Shipwreck

I don't think the belly band would be very comfortable after a while.

I like belt holsters most. But lately, with my cargo pants, I just drop my P99c into my front right pocket - right in reach at all times


----------



## propellerhead

Bob Wright said:


> I don't undo my belt, just slip the gun out of the holster. There's no law against wearing a holster.
> 
> Besides, a glimpse of a holster is just a glimpse of leather, could be a cell phone or pager or whatever folks wear nowadays.
> 
> Bob Wright


If that answers your carry concerns, great. Woohoo! I'm happy for you. I may try out an OWB holster later. But that will be a different thread. For now, I share the reasons I think the Belly Band works for me hoping it might help others who are in the same situation as I am.


----------



## jwkimber45

Hey, if it works for you - GREAT!!! You found what you were after. Personally, I don't care for the belly band, but thats just me. we're all DIFFERENT with DIFFERENT needs.


----------



## Baldy

I am glad it's working for you and I thought about it myself untill I pulled a musle in my back. The doc put me in one of them wrap around back braces. Here in Fla. where it's 95 in the shade, that thing will sweat you to death. That was the last time I thought about it till now.


----------



## Mike Barham

propellerhead said:


> I tried out the Belly Band and it seems like this carry method works for me.


Sweet. I told you so!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie

Propellerhead,
Give us another report after you've worn the belly band for a while. I would consider getting one but I'm still a little hesitant regarding comfort and this TexasS HEAT.


----------



## propellerhead

I wore it for about half the night last night. At first, I had the band positioned where the gun (XD40 subcompact blue gun) was at about the 2:45. It kept the bottom of the magazine from sticking out but when I sat down, the tip of the barrell stabbed my thigh. I moved it to about 3:00 to 3:30 and I could sit and stand with ease. The t-shirt I had on was somewhat fitting. Not stuck to my body but not loose either. I could see the bottom of the magazine poking but it was hard to tell what it was. Plus you had to be looking at it to notice it. I suppose the same can be said about an IWB holster. Nothing new here except that the gun is attached to your body whereas an IWB holster would have the gun attached to your jeans. If you buy pants with a little or a lot of room, then the Belly Band may have an advantage here. (Note: If an IWB holster works for you, that's great. Try not spam this thread about it. This thread is about the Belly Band.)

It didn't feel hot or heavy either. Being a large garter it still breathes. It's not like you're wrapping your midsection in Saran Wrap. Besides, that section of your body is normally covered by your underwear, jeans and shirt already. You won't notice the difference. I found it more comfortable to wear it low. It didn't feel like it was constricting my mid-section making it hard to breathe. Having it low also positions the gun lower to allow the waist of my jeans to pull the gun's grip closer to my body. One thing I didn't like about it is I have a little mid-section bulge and the top edge of the band would cut into my stomach area when I first sit down. It was the sharp corner of the Velcro pad. It took a quick tug here and there to get comfortable in the seated position. 

Wearing it high works too, by the way. It makes it easy for you to bend at the waist. Since the gun wasn't hidden in the pants, it printed more. This would work better if you had a heavier t-shirt or a knit shirt. With my light summer t-shirt, you could almost see the outline of the gun. Keep in mind that the XD-40 uses a double-stack magazine so it's not the thinnest of the subcompacts. A Bersa 380 would print less, I'm sure. If you choose to wear it high, then you might consider using the other gun pocket on the band and wear it cross-draw style. I think it would be easier to draw the gun that way. 

The band closes with a 4" square section of Velcro. If you are considering the Belly Band (or any of its competitors), I suggest getting one size larger. The Belly Band comes in sizes X-Small (24"-27"), Small (28"-32"), Medium (33"-36"), Large (37"-40")and so on. I wear a 32-34 size jeans so I ordered a Medium. I should've gone with a Large. It would probably be more comfortable if the band was just snug around my mid-section and just barely stretching the elastic material. Now that I think about it, I prefer to wear the band a few inches below my waist so if my jeans are a size 32/34 then the section where the band goes would measure a 38 or 40. 

I'm on my way to the gun range this afternoon to try out a Bersa 380. I'll have the Belly Band with me so I can test fit it. I'll post any info that might be worth sharing.


----------



## propellerhead

Everyone loves pics!


----------



## propellerhead

I just remembered another thing cool about the Belly Band. If you have to go pee and you're the type that unbuckles and unzips, you don't have to struggle to hold your pants up. I've also been trying out an OWB holster and when I have to pee, I have to make sure I'm still holding my pants up tightly or the gun just pulls them down. If you're the unzip and unroll kind, then I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, that pillow is packing a gun!!!

I have an older Thunderwear that I bought in the 1990s (its called Smart Carry now). I tried it with my new Keltec, but even with that small of a gun, it isn't comfortable to sit down.

Good luck with your belly band - I saw em forsale at the gun show today in fact...

I asked if they had a Propeller Head special going, but they looked at me as if I was crazy


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> I asked if they had a Propeller Head special going, but they looked at me as if I was crazy


Well..........ya are:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie

Is it a "one size fits all" regarding the type and size of gun, or are there different size gun "pockets"? Good report, Propellerhead..:smt023 :smt023


----------



## propellerhead

Charlie said:


> Is it a "one size fits all" regarding the type and size of gun, or are there different size gun "pockets"? Good report, Propellerhead..:smt023 :smt023


It's kinda weird. There are two pockets for guns. One on the right side with a slight cant. See photo. Then there's another one on the left side but it sits the gun straight up and down. It's also a slightly smaller pocket. Maybe they meant it for a BUG. I don't know. Of course, this applies to the Belly Band brand. I bet it's competitors have different pockets. If necessary, I bet you could get creative with a sewing machine and modify the pockets. It's basically a flat piece of material stitched onto the elastic band with an extra line of stitching to sort of create the pocket's shape. You can sort of see it in the last photo.

PS. The Bersa 380 fit perfect in the pocket. Being a smaller flatter gun compared to the XD-40, it almost disappeared.


----------



## Charlie

Thanks, Thuty bucks, huh? Do ya' order them from the manu. or another outlet? You don't work at GD do ya'?


----------



## propellerhead

I got mine from www.magills.com.

Yes, GD. Now known as LM. You?


----------



## Charlie

propellerhead said:


> I got mine from www.magills.com.
> 
> Yes, GD. Now known as LM. You?


Worked in Azle 30 yrs. ago. Just figured that was it. I'm in S.Central Tx. now.


----------



## propellerhead

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Sweet. I told you so!


How different is the Galco brand belly band from the original Belly Band?

Is the Uncle Mike's version a clone of the Galco one?


----------



## Bob Wright

I was with you until your last lengthy explanation and got lost somewhere. Are you saying you wear this around your groin area, so that the butt of the gun is below the waistband of your jeans?

Somehow I'm not getting the accessability feature. How do you draw?

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead

It places the gun at the same location you would with an IWB (3:00, 4:00 or whatever you choose). One major difference is that it's not dependent on how high you wear your pants. The first pic I posted shows what it would be like on a human torso. Just imagine that pillow is a skinny guy.


----------



## propellerhead

I just got the Galco brand belly band, officially named Underwraps Belly Band (UBB). My initial response was Wow! This thing is built so much better than the Original Belly Band (OBB) brand.

The Galco UBB uses leather patches to make the gun pockets. The OBB uses a nylon patch. I assume the leather patches will eventually mold to the gun you carry. The elastic band of the Galco UBB is a much heavier and thicker band. I can hold the OBB up to the light and see through it. The UBB blocks all light. The Velcro tabs are also constructed better. The sharp part of the Velcro does not extend past the elastic band so it won't poke your skin when you sit down. That was my main complaint on the OBB.

The gun pockets on the Galco UBB are oriented different than the OBB. The cant angle is the opposite. The Velcro has to be at my back to carry a pistol at my 3 o'clock with a slight forward cant. With the OBB, the Velcro was in front and the extra magazine pouch was in the back. The UBB places the magazine pocket in front. I don't think that will conceal well. If you don't carry an extra magazine, I suppose it doesn't really matter. It just feels weird to attach the band then spin it around. I like the orientation of the pockets better on the Original Belly Band.

I ordered one size larger than my pants size. I got the Medium (36-40). I think I should've gone two sizes larger. This medium Galco UBB is only about two inches longer than the medium (33-36) OBB. Even with the extra two inches, I only have about an inch of the 4-inch Velcro pad hooked to each other. I would like to use the entire 4-inch Velcro pad without feeling too constricted. Maybe some users of the Galco Underwraps Belly Band can chime in. Will this stretch out a bit?

One pic says it all. Top = Galco Underwraps Belly Band, Bottom = Original Belly Band.



Overall, I'm really impressed with the Galco brand.

PS. I bought this one on my own and posted feedback just because. Handgun Forum user Mike Barham at Galco did not sponsor nor influence my review.


----------



## Bob Wright

I'm glad you found what works for you. It's always a compromise to hit on what works best for you.

You haven't changed my opinion on how I carry, but you went about finding your solution in a logical, straightforward manner. So did I.

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead

I wasn't trying to change your opinion.


----------

